# Mood Music



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

Pretty to the point, but I'm curious what kinds of music affect people in moments of romance or intimacy, etc (or if it affects the mood at all). It's fun to see the range out there and try to possibly understand the reasoning behind said music choices.

In my own case, I really respond to music that's very heavy and low-end oriented. Stuff like Deftones, Korn, Rammstein, Tool, etc. Anything that carries that almost gut-level, grounded and gritty sound. On the other hand, anything that's super sappy or slow or smooth sounding immediately turns me off and puts me out of the mood for anything intimate. My husband and I were talking about this the other day and he laughed and said that it matched my sexual expression really well (I'm part of the primal/brat kink community), which I thought was interesting. 

It's really fascinating to me that there can be a sexual response to sound and melody, and so I'm just curious to know if anyone else has experienced this and, if so, are there any possible reasons why one sound works and another doesn't.


----------



## Townes (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm the opposite. For me, the ultimate is something like Jason Isbell's Cover Me Up. D'Angelo, Amos Lee, Ray Lamontagne work for me, as well.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Ramones? Korn? ..... A bit loud in my opinion.

Sarah Brightman, Enigma, Shadowfax, and similar.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ButWeAreStrange said:


> Pretty to the point, but I'm curious what kinds of music affect people in moments of romance or intimacy, etc (or if it affects the mood at all). It's fun to see the range out there and try to possibly understand the reasoning behind said music choices.
> 
> In my own case, I really respond to music that's very heavy and low-end oriented. Stuff like Deftones, Korn, Rammstein, Tool, etc. Anything that carries that almost gut-level, grounded and gritty sound. On the other hand, anything that's super sappy or slow or smooth sounding immediately turns me off and puts me out of the mood for anything intimate. My husband and I were talking about this the other day and he laughed and said that it matched my sexual expression really well (I'm part of the primal/brat kink community), which I thought was interesting.
> 
> It's really fascinating to me that there can be a sexual response to sound and melody, and so I'm just curious to know if anyone else has experienced this and, if so, are there any possible reasons why one sound works and another doesn't.


Yeah, Du Hast is a real romantic mood setter!

In all serious, my wife and I agree that it's hard to beat the soundtrack from Last of the Mohicans (and from her side, it doesn't hurt that Daniel Day Lewis is so dashing in that one).


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

john117 said:


> Ramones? Korn? ..... A bit loud in my opinion.
> 
> Sarah Brightman, Enigma, Shadowfax, and similar.




Not Ramones, way too fast and bouncy hahaha


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

Any potential insight as to why certain music says romance more than others in your opinions?


----------



## TheBohannons (Apr 6, 2018)

We dont listen to music during sex, however she loves the sound of rain and thunder. When the Bose gets hooked up, the snuggles get tighter. Add a little cold wind thru the window for spice.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Hum....

For the most part, music doesn't put me INTO a the mood, but some music I do find distracting, and will ask for it to be turned off! Korn? Ramones? Yeah that would be on my "can you turn this off?" list. 

For me, there are a few songs, or bands that my husband and I have shared a love for over the years, and they can enhance my mood. Maybe a song by Lucero will remind me of an amazing road trip we took and sex out in the middle of the desert. Or a MBD song that reminds me of romantic NYE get away. 

When I put music on specifically for sex (usually so I do not worry about the neighbors hearing me - I can be loud) - I go with something more melodic, and preferably without distracting lyrics - something like Glass Animals. 

Sometimes we listen to rap or hip hop as well, the beats can be.... conducive


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Soft classical, please!*


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Townes said:


> I'm the opposite. For me, the ultimate is something like Jason Isbell's Cover Me Up. D'Angelo, Amos Lee, Ray Lamontagne work for me, as well.


Anyone that likes Amos Lee is aces in my book! And thank you for mentioning "Cover Me Up"; I'd never heard it but, holy ****, now love it! Good stuff!



ButWeAreStrange said:


> Any potential insight as to why certain music says romance more than others in your opinions?


I don't know what trips everyone's trigger but for me it's the sound and sentiment of certain songs that shoot straight to my core and well, you know, magic happens.

And God how I love music. So sex and music...match made in carnal heaven.

My first and only other partner and I were simpatico in that respect and we did a lot of ****ing and fighting with music as a constant backdrop. 

Tried with my husband but he can't handle the distraction. Sex and intimacy are difficult for him at his most focused, so silence and flatline romance it is. 

But I still have fire and passion in me and music still sets me alight. So! Here are a few sexy songs I love. 

Massive Attack - Angel (the whole of Mezzanine is pretty sexy)

Bat for Lashes - Oh Yeah

Prince - It (no music vid for it, but everyone everywhere should listen to the sexy magic that is Prince's "It".)

And one of my all time faves...

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Loverman 

Love everything about it - the lyrics of obsession, the darkness, the raw _passion_. Loverman! Since the world began. Forever, amen.

L is for LOVE, baby
O is for O yes I do
V is for VIRTUE, so I ain't gonna hurt you
E is for EVEN if you want me to
R is for RENDER unto me, baby
M is for that which is MINE
A is for ANY old how, darling
N is for ANY old time


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

No music for me. Would rather listen to her at how much she's enjoying it


----------



## Townes (Jan 31, 2018)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> Anyone that likes Amos Lee is aces in my book! And thank you for mentioning "Cover Me Up"; I'd never heard it but, holy ****, now love it! Good stuff!
> 
> Check out Isbell singing cover me up on Austin City Limits. Amazing! The whole Southeastern album that it's on is a straight up masterpiece.
> 
> ...


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Townes said:


> Check out Isbell singing cover me up on Austin City Limits. Amazing! The whole Southeastern album that it's on is a straight up masterpiece.


Yes! That is the version I saw when I searched for it on youtube. "Home was a dream, one I'd never seen, till you came along"...peas and rice, amazing, indeed!

I've listened to Southeastern a couple of times now and many of the songs are heartfelt and moving (really <3 Traveling Alone, Live Oak, and Songs That She Sang in the Shower!), but Cover Me Up gets me in the feels and is the standout fave for me.

Thanks again for mentioning it!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

It depends on the situation, but for romantic lovemaking, I'd prefer softer music with no lyrics. I like soundtracks a lot.

This is one of my favorites...


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

From the responses so far it definitely seems like people tend toward music that goes with how they prefer to express sexual excitement. I'm seeing a lot of usage of the terms "romantic" and "lovemaking" and the like with music that parallels these descriptors. I personally could never use those types of terms to describe my own experience (not as a negative or positive, just simply a different approach to sex altogether) which might explain why I don't associate slower/softer/sensual music with arousal. 

I definitely get the whole associating certain music with an emotional moment or connection (like when a song just simply reminds you of a happy memory or person you enjoyed it with), but outside of that, I wonder if there are certain registers or musical highs/lows that specifically cause a response for a reason outside of the realm of nostalgia. Or even if the correlation to a certain sound reflects the role of initiative someone may have in the bedroom (i.e. do slower/more sensual preferences come from those who are less likely to initiate or actively pursue a partner and vice versa?)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm a wild child, both sexually and just generally. And typically my sexy song list will include high energy, fun, sometimes gritty music. But with some partners I also enjoy the slow, lyrical love songs. With my last boyfriend, I had put together two play lists...one high energy and one slower energy. We would alternate based on the mood we were in. 

There are some songs that are either too gritty or too slow for me so I don't like just playing pandora or the radio because if they throw in a song that's a turn off to me, my mood can get interrupted and I don't like stopping in the middle just to skip the song. So I spent a good amount of time putting together songs I know I like. Also I can't stand having commercials interrupt my flow when getting down.


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

Roxy Music - Avalon


----------



## AKA Broken Arrow (Feb 19, 2016)

Zero 7, maybe some Sia.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

EDM or 80s


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Here lately I've been loving me some Al Green while I've been loving me some wife.

But I'm pretty old.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Old school... Marvin Gaye


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

We generally don’t listen to music when we have sex. I’d probably enjoy it but husband doesn’t like distractions (even though he’s the big music lover). 
If I did listen to music...it would probably be something hard and gritty too. I really enjoy rough sex so I’d like something that contributed to that feeling. 

This does make me think of a funny memory. Many (many) years ago when my husband and I were not married and just teenagers, I came over to his house (his parent’s house). We were not dating at the time. I was talking to him and brought up the fact that I was happy that we were just friends and that he wasn’t trying to be more than that. We were standing in front of his bedroom door and suddenly he got so embarrassed and didn’t want to open his door. I pushed past him and walked into an over the top romantic nightmare... he had the curtains closed, a colored disco ball twirling, and freaking Kenny G playing. I laughed so hard that I cried. The joke was on me though because I’m sure he was in my pants before the night was over. 

And the most embarrassing part of that story? Now I can’t help but get a little bit turned on when I hear Kenny G.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

A somewhat old thread but something Ive been thinking about lately as well. Im somewhat with you @ButWeAreStrange in that I prefer girttier music. Particularly when the wife is DTF.

I even have a playlist on my phone. Always looking to add to it. Any ideas welcome. Currently (and yes you can tell Im a child of the late 80s and 90s. )

Smashing Pumpkins- Disarm
Deftones- Change
Marilyn Manson- Sweet Dreams
Alice in Chains- Angry Chair
Alice in Chains - Grind
RHCP- Suck my Kiss
STP- Sex Type Thing
STP- Down
NiN- Closer (this song was written for ****ing)


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

The following amongst others works really well for my wife and I.



















































We tend to like high energy and or edgy lyrics.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Personal said:


> The following amongst others works really well for my wife and I.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfUzs4NDa64
> 
> ...


Phantogram "When Im small" wasnt bad. Decent song to use maybe when Im small.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Music doesn't really effect my desire for sex. My husband does. Mostly we don't listen to anything before, during or after.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Joe Bonamassa Blues Deluxe and similar. 
Sweet blues that provide varying tempos, extended versions, for long sessions. 

For going to bed about 7:30, sleep around 10:00. 😎

Alexa provides many options here and there. And special playlists from Prince to Led Zeppelin.


----------

